# wiping data ?



## alm0614 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am rooted and just want to wipe my data completely aka reset this thing to factory (minus the root part).. if I go into clockwork and wipe data, will my phone not boot after that? Or should I just go into the menu settings and wipe all user data?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

If you are on the factory version of android, you can do that from settings. I believe it has 'factory reset', which wipes all user data. Of course, flashing clockwork mod, rebooting into recovery and wiping data/factory reset will do the same.

It will not, however, remove the root access.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

wiping data via clockworkmod does exactly what it says, wipes the /data partition.
everything in /system (and anywhere else) is unaffected. which would include root and any custom rom or other modification.


----------

